# Joining the army?



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 6, 2012)

What do you guys think about the army? Do you think they have a good or bad purpose? Nobody insult each other please.

I was thinking about joining them. Everybody that I've seen come back from the army are the happiest they have ever been. They have this newly built mental strength and not to mention how much more physically happy they are.

But then again, many old vets are mentally fucked and physically fucked. 

I guess it's a matter of how much you would risk. I don't fear death but dammit I wouldn't want to lose my leg lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 6, 2012)

i'm not for the military.. nothing like getting sent off to some foreign land to get killed or maimed in someone else's war..

and i hate it when people say that the people in the military are protecting us.. the last i noticed we haven't been attacked by another military since pearl harbor, so i don't know exactly whom i'm being protected from, but w/e floats your boat..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 6, 2012)

No. No no no. You're my neighbor kid! It's just not OK with me.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 6, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm not for the military.. nothing like getting sent off to some foreign land to get killed or maimed in someone else's war..
> 
> and i hate it when people say that the people in the military are protecting us.. the last i noticed we haven't been attacked by another military since pearl harbor, so i don't know exactly whom i'm being protected from, but w/e floats your boat..


Like I said, death doesn't really matter. We all die someday so eh..

I don't know much about the military so I'm not sure if they are protecting us or not. Anybody know if the war is worth fighting? And it's not that it floats my boat, I just need something to do.


----------



## Ringsixty (Jun 6, 2012)

i did my service in the air force. safer than the army. 
if you join...and re -up later.... go for the military career ,get that college ed. when your out you can find something else to do.. the military retirement benefits are worth it.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Like I said, death doesn't really matter. We all die someday so eh..
> 
> I don't know much about the military so I'm not sure if they are protecting us or not. Anybody know if the war is worth fighting? And it's not that it floats my boat, I just need something to do.


Go to college. That's something constructive to do.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ringsixty said:


> i did my service in the air force. safer than the army.
> if you join...and re -up later.... go for the military career ,get that college ed. when your out you can find something else to do.. the military retirement benefits are worth it.


The air force always sounded amazing to me.. But do they just train noobs that know absolutely nothing? And that's true, I totally forgot about all the benefits.


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 6, 2012)

Ringsixty said:


> i did my service in the air force. safer than the army.
> if you join...and re -up later.... go for the military career ,get that college ed. when your out you can find something else to do.. the military retirement benefits are worth it.


I disagree. Worth PTSD? and w/e else people come back with NAH! Plus who do we have to worry about now? Not a damn country, unless mexico plans on invading us... LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I say let the government enlist their own kids and fight themselves. Fuck our kids dying due to a corrupt gov and their greedy needs.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 6, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Go to college. That's something constructive to do.


It's not my cup of tea.. Besides, I can do that later.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 6, 2012)

Does anybody here have any real knowledge of the war movements?


----------



## infinitihigh (Jun 6, 2012)

I said fuck the military and went to college in every class i got about 2-4 people who finished their term and back in school... is that really worth it? with the way the economy is going only a degree will get you somewhere.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 6, 2012)

Air force.. alright lets change this whole thing to joining the air force. What kind of training do you have to have to be able to get close to joining the air force? I know they can't just pull aside a everyday dumbass and let them join.. right?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Like I said, death doesn't really matter. We all die someday so eh..
> 
> I don't know much about the military so I'm not sure if they are protecting us or not. Anybody know if the war is worth fighting? And it's not that it floats my boat, I just need something to do.


 while it's true that no one gets out alive, i'd rather die of old age or shot by a jealous husband then get killed in some pointless war over something that has no effect on my life whatsoever, or worse yet, come home with no arms and no legs, talk about feeling like dog shit, fuck that..

let all the politicians join the service if it's such a great idea imo, but of course none of them every would, and that alone should tell you all you need to know..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Air force.. alright lets change this whole thing to joining the air force. What kind of training do you have to have to be able to get close to joining the air force? I know they can't just pull aside a everyday dumbass and let them join.. right?


I used to want to join the service. I took a test...ASVAB? I think? AS something.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 6, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> while it's true that no one gets out alive, i'd rather die of old age or shot by a jealous husband then get killed in some pointless war over something that has no effect on my life whatsoever, or worse yet, come home with no arms and no legs, talk about feeling like dog shit, fuck that..
> 
> let all the politicians join the service if it's such a great idea imo, but of course none of them every would, and that alone should tell you all you need to know..


Shot by a jealous husband? lol


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 6, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> while it's true that no one gets out alive, i'd rather die of old age or shot by a jealous husband then get killed in some pointless war over something that has no effect on my life whatsoever, or worse yet, come home with no arms and no legs, talk about feeling like dog shit, fuck that..
> 
> let all the politicians join the service if it's such a great idea imo, but of course none of them every would, and that alone should tell you all you need to know..


I want to +rep this but can't.. too much past 24 hours


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 6, 2012)

Military is seriously like a last resort for someone with no other options in a lot of cases... And the guys that do get to go, thinking yay now i get to shoot someone... End up working in a large garage somewhere slaving 9 to 5 daily and living in dorms with other drunk and stupid Soldiers.

Sounds like fun to me.


----------



## Ringsixty (Jun 6, 2012)

TogTokes said:


> I disagree. Worth PTSD? and w/e else people come back with NAH! Plus who do we have to worry about now? Not a damn country, unless mexico plans on invading us... LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I say let the government enlist their own kids and fight themselves. Fuck our kids dying due to a corrupt gov and their greedy needs.


please...show me your dd214
oh' you probably don't have one...then i believe you really have nothing to say.
you know the risks when you join the military.
simple
stfu


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 6, 2012)

TogTokes said:


> I want to +rep this but can't.. too much past 24 hours


It won't let me rep him for it either. Says I have to whore myself out to a more diverse population before giving it to racerboy again.


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 6, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Does anybody here have any real knowledge of the war movements?


What do you mean?


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 6, 2012)

Ringsixty said:


> please...show me your dd214
> oh' you probably don't have one...then i believe you really have nothing to say.
> you know the risks when you join the military.
> simple
> stfu


Why are you asking someone on a Ganja forum for a dd214.. cop much? fucking pigs lol.

And you do not like someones opinion that knows wtf goes on? Then buzz off simple as that kiddo.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 6, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> while it's true that no one gets out alive, i'd rather die of old age or shot by a jealous husband then get killed in some pointless war over something that has no effect on my life whatsoever, or worse yet, come home with no arms and no legs, talk about feeling like dog shit, fuck that..
> 
> let all the politicians join the service if it's such a great idea imo, but of course none of them every would, and that alone should tell you all you need to know..


Bah I already said death doesn't matter lol. I mean at least I'd do something that would help somebody out.
And the benefits are just awesome. 

And everybody that joins comes out like a fucking beast lol.. They have such an amazing mental strength.. Their discipline is top notch.. And every girl likes a dude in uniform lol. So many hidden benefits too.

You gotta risk it to get the biscuit.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 6, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Shot by a jealous husband? lol


 not really the way i'd like to go out, but it would sure as shit beat going over to some shit hole country and being shot by a mortar or w/e shit weapons they might have..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 6, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> What do you mean?


Do you know what we're fighting for? Is it worth it to help?


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Jun 6, 2012)

if you have good grades high IQ then air force. all armed forces i respect my brother joined air force became jet fire fighter 4yrs. said it was to easy joined marines retired 1yr. agospent 25 yrs. of his life to service 1yr. private contractor is now back in states but he is one of the lucky ones i guess.personally cant sign a contract were somone basicaly ownes you for that time.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 6, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> not really the way i'd like to go out, but it would sure as shit beat going over to some shit hole country and being shot by a mortar or w/e shit weapons they might have..


I think being shot by a jealous husband would be a badass way to go.


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 6, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Do you know what we're fighting for? Is it worth it to help?


Fuck no man.. lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Bah I already said death doesn't matter lol. I mean at least I'd do something that would help somebody out.
> And the benefits are just awesome.
> 
> And everybody that joins comes out like a fucking beast lol.. They have such an amazing mental strength.. Their discipline is top notch.. And every girl likes a dude in uniform lol. So many hidden benefits too.
> ...


 vet's make up 1/4 of the homeless population, that's 25% to you and me, so that theory just went right out the window.. some great mental strength they must have, most of them i see are standing talking to themselves under some under pass...

i'm not trying to be a dick, i'm just a realist, and don't want to see anyone get fucked up doing some dumb ass shit, but hey, it's your life m8, do as you see fit, just realize it's not all it's cut out to be, and the pitfalls are many..
http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2007-11-07-homeless-veterans_N.htm


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Jun 6, 2012)

but i guess if you can beat the gauntlet then the benifits are great.


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 6, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> vet's make up 1/4 of the homeless population, that's 25% to you and me, so that theory just went right out the window.. some great mental strength they must have, most of them i see are standing talking to themselves under some under pass...
> 
> i'm not trying to be a dick, i'm just a realist, and don't want to see anyone get fucked up doing some dumb ass shit, but hey, it's your life m8, do as you see fit, just realize it's not all it's cut out to be, and the pitfalls are many..
> http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2007-11-07-homeless-veterans_N.htm


What he said spot on, Also why is the Ex Military suicide rate higher than any other job in the US? LOL.. Go figure that one out.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 6, 2012)

TogTokes said:


> Fuck no man.. lol.


But do you know why it's not worth it? It would be worth it to die to save a babies life right? Well what if they are actually protecting us? I think if they're protecting us, then it's worth it.


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 6, 2012)

Join the Navy, do a couple of tours, here is the issue I have explained to other young people. 90-91 were the two biggest birth years in decades. With that said those kids, mine included, that got associates degress are now in the work force, the next two years even more will enter. More than ever in history, put that together with the 500k or so troops that will no longer be needed with the wars coming to an end and you have more people entering the workforce in decades. This at a time when US manufaturing and jobs are at a very low numbers. If you join up now for four years you will be ok. If you just enter the workforce look for lower wages and tougher jobs. Just saying there is a lot more to think about. The Navy would be the place to go, Air Force Troops are on the ground in hot areas. Navy is out a couple hundred miles well out of the way of fire. If we ever engage any enemy that could reach those ships they are the same countries that can hit us right at home. Hope this helps and good luck to you.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 6, 2012)

And let's be honest...

A lot of girls will fuck the hell out of you just for being in uniform.


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 6, 2012)

They are protecting us, if the war was not over there it would be over here.


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 6, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> But do you know why it's not worth it? It would be worth it to die to save a babies life right? Well what if they are actually protecting us? I think if they're protecting us, then it's worth it.


Dude we are not protecting nothing right now but our governments wallets!


----------



## zat (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok, so out of all the armed services, probably the airforce is more "people friendly" and less strict from what I understand. Their bootcamp is the shortest (last I knew it was only 6 weeks versus Marines at 12+ weeks and Army/Navy around 8 weeks). 

Look, joining the military is no small decision these days. You really need to consider if you're willing to lose certain rights you are simply given by virtue of being born in the U.S. (assuming you were). For example, you no longer get to just "go on a 5 day road trip half way across the country" if it strikes you to do so--if you're on vacation (leave) and some shit goes down, they can call you back immediately from vacation; you no longer have the right to voice your political opinion about the President of the U.S., as he is your commander in chief and you can be disciplined for voicing anything but "Yes sir, I support my commander in chief;" You will be treated a certain way depending on the # of stripes on your collar even if you're very intelligent/older/mature....a private or airman is shit on your shoe; YOU CAN'T SMOKE POT--or if you do you have to deal w/the stress of whiz quizzes; and of course there's that little thing called war that we're in the middle of and you could die. 

Now...if you are ok w/living w/out the freedom you're used to; you are ok w/dumber people than you telling you what to do; you are ok w/the possibility of going to war/PTSD, etc. and can assume this responsibility, then the military can be a great thing due to health benefits, consistent paycheck, GI Bill, potential to travel (not guaranteed), etc. 

Don't make this choice though...because you can't think of a better option. Just my 2cents.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 6, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> vet's make up 1/4 of the homeless population, that's 25% to you and me, so that theory just went right out the window.. some great mental strength they must have, most of them i see are standing talking to themselves under some under pass...
> 
> i'm not trying to be a dick, i'm just a realist, and don't want to see anyone get fucked up doing some dumb ass shit, but hey, it's your life m8, do as you see fit, just realize it's not all it's cut out to be, and the pitfalls are many..
> http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2007-11-07-homeless-veterans_N.htm


I don't take offense to anything you're saying. I'm hearing you out. If I didn't want to hear opinions like yours I wouldn't have asked and I would have just joined today. I'm actually thinking through it.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 6, 2012)

I support our military...I just don't want you to join Heppie. I'd be worried sick about you.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 6, 2012)

hmm i would recoomend some type of training the milliary is a good choice. lots of things to learn there. dont really concern yourself with the "war" because your are just a guygetting paid to do a job where someone might shoot you in the head, but still even saying that it pays pretty good.

its not like you just became a cop, so i would say go for it if you dont mind putting your neck on the chopping board for a paycheck.


as far as protecting this country, well theres rarely a war where a side is actually doing that anymore.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 6, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> And let's be honest...
> 
> A lot of girls will fuck the hell out of you just for being in uniform.


One of the many hidden benefits.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 6, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> They are protecting us, if the war was not over there it would be over here.


 oh bs, we haven't had a war on us soil since the civil war, you do realize that right??


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 6, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> oh bs, we haven't had a war on us soil since the civil war, you do realize that right??


What are they gonna do ride there camels across the ocean.. 
In all seriousness that is just nonsense.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 6, 2012)

TogTokes said:


> Dude we are not protecting nothing right now but our governments wallets!


Do you know what we're fighting for specifically? If you're too caught on with thinking we're fighting for the government then let me ask you this.. What is the gov telling us we're fighting for?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 6, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I support our military...I just don't want you to join Heppie. I'd be worried sick about you.


Don't know why.. I could die right now from a deadly bug bite. No point in being scared in your life.


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 6, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Do you know what we're fighting for specifically? If you're too caught on with thinking we're fighting for the government then let me ask you this.. What is the gov telling us we're fighting for?


never had to tell us anything, they call it terrorism, i call it OIL!

seriously that brainwashed?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 6, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> hmm i would recoomend some type of training the milliary is a good choice. lots of things to learn there. dont really concern yourself with the "war" because your are just a guygetting paid to do a job where someone might shoot you in the head, but still even saying that it pays pretty good.
> 
> its not like you just became a cop, so i would say go for it if you dont mind putting your neck on the chopping board for a paycheck.
> 
> ...


Like I said, you gotta risk it to get the biscuit.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 6, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> vet's make up 1/4 of the homeless population, that's 25% to you and me, so that theory just went right out the window.. some great mental strength they must have, most of them i see are standing talking to themselves under some under pass...
> 
> i'm not trying to be a dick, i'm just a realist, and don't want to see anyone get fucked up doing some dumb ass shit, but hey, it's your life m8, do as you see fit, just realize it's not all it's cut out to be, and the pitfalls are many..
> http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2007-11-07-homeless-veterans_N.htm



this satment may be true but those people spent thier money on tour. i had a friend whom was inthe navy. sweet house audi all the gooies. you know what happened? he bought all this while he was still on duty and wasnt home to take of it so he lost it all. so now hes broke by no fault other than his own.

if you want to succeed in the military you go there and treat it like prison, and DONT SPEND A DOLLAR, i know many of these"homeless vets" and most often its thier own damn fault, did some dumb shit b4 they left, bought a house, had a kid, got married, bought a car, ect.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 6, 2012)

TogTokes said:


> What are they gonna do ride there camels across the ocean..
> In all seriousness that is just nonsense.


 fucking people here freaked out over 9/11, can you imagine living in say fucking isreal where suicide bombers and the like are a part of everyday life for those people??
would really change our outlook on things imo.. 

a few years ago my sister was going on a tour of jewish memorials and shit for college, and one of their stops was in isreal, but they called ahead before they were due to arrive, and the street the hotel was on had been bombed a few days prior, so they cancelled the trip... that's everyday life for a lot of people..


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 6, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> fucking people here freaked out over 9/11, can you imagine living in say fucking isreal where suicide bombers and the like are a part of everyday life for those people??
> would really change our outlook on things imo..
> 
> a few years ago my sister was going on a tour of jewish memorials and shit for college, and one of their stops was in isreal, but they called ahead before they were due to arrive, and the street the hotel was on had been bombed a few days prior, so they cancelled the trip... that's everyday life for a lot of people..


Yeah i hear that a lot. I am just against it.. giant bank security force pretty much LOL.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 6, 2012)

TogTokes said:


> never had to tell us anything, they call it terrorism, i call it OIL!
> 
> seriously that brainwashed?


I'm not brainwashed.. just bored with life. Air force sounds good.. But if I'm gonna be killing innocent people then it's not worth it, I just need to know if it's worth it with actual proof. Do you have any proof that it's not worth it?

And I'm not being mean to you.. you're a cool dude


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 6, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> this satment may be true but those people spent thier money on tour. i had a friend whom was inthe navy. sweet house audi all the gooies. you know what happened? he bought all this while he was still on duty and wasnt home to take of it so he lost it all. so now hes broke by no fault other than his own.
> 
> if you want to succeed in the military you go there and treat it like prison, and DONT SPEND A DOLLAR, i know many of these"homeless vets" and most often its thier own damn fault, did some dumb shit b4 they left, bought a house, had a kid, got married, bought a car, ect.


 oh, i'm not saying it's not partly their faults, but i mean the statistics are fucking staggering, one in four?? that's a huge chunk of people imo, and they can't all have been mental cases before they joined the military, or you'd think that they'd never of qualified to join right??


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 6, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm not brainwashed.. just bored with life. Air force sounds good.. But if I'm gonna be killing innocent people then it's not worth it, I just need to know if it's worth it with actual proof. Do you have any proof that it's not worth it?
> 
> And I'm not being mean to you.. you're a cool dude


I think you are too man, just think about it bro. You got a lot more you can do for fun than that lol.. Or excitement w/e
I wouldn't hate you if you did join, it is your choice. But like the other guy said just do it right. So you do not end up homeless and all that other crazy junk.. 
I would rather grow buds anyday lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm not brainwashed.. just bored with life. Air force sounds good.. But if I'm gonna be killing innocent people then it's not worth it, I just need to know if it's worth it with actual proof. Do you have any proof that it's not worth it?
> 
> And I'm not being mean to you.. you're a cool dude


 here's one for you hep, how many american's died in vietnam?? i could get the numbers for you if you like, and can you tell me wtf we were in vietnam for??? neither can i, and i bet most of the ones who were killed can't either... war is just useless imo, too many innocent people killed on both sides, and no one ever really wins.. ok, japan lost ww2, but fuck me, look at the cost..


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 6, 2012)

One last comment, it is important to give it your all and specialize in something. My daddy used to say, "The more money they spend on you the better chance you got of coming home" My buddies kid flys the drones, they are bringing him back to patrol the border. Nice coushy job, good money, and they do it from hundreds of miles away. He loves his job.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 6, 2012)

TogTokes said:


> I think you are too man, just think about it bro. You got a lot more you can do for fun than that lol.. Or excitement w/e
> I wouldn't hate you if you did join, it is your choice. But like the other guy said just do it right. So you do not end up homeless and all that other crazy junk..
> I would rather grow buds anyday lol.


Yeah I'm good at not blowing money. So I consider that a good way to save up some money.


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 6, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yeah I'm good at not blowing money. So I consider that a good way to save up some money.


I can agree there. Just try for a decent job. And as of lately due to government budget cuts etc, not many branches are even promoting anymore. If they are it is a lot more rare. So consider that as well.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 6, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> oh, i'm not saying it's not partly their faults, but i mean the statistics are fucking staggering, one in four?? that's a huge chunk of people imo, and they can't all have been mental cases before they joined the military, or you'd think that they'd never of qualified to join right??


every chess game has pawns(cannon-fodder is a better word tho), thats all there is to it. in reality most of armed forces are NOT qualified to do that job.

the friend i spoke off in the navy was a nuclear engineer on craft carrier


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 6, 2012)

I mean if you have nothing going for you why not join the force? Maybe I'll just go be a fireman.. But they get paid shit.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 6, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> every chess game has pawns(cannon-fodder is a better word tho), thats all there is to it. in reality most of armed forces are NOT qualified to do that job.
> 
> the friend i spoke off in the navy was a nuclear engineer on craft carrier


 you're right about that, but i would rather be cannon fodder for a cause that i really cared about, and not just to make some politician money..

and your friend sounds like an intelligent man, and would do well no matter what career path he chose imo..


----------



## zat (Jun 6, 2012)

I think you should try to go be a crab/lobster fisherman w/one of the boats on Deadliest Catch. They make a shit ton of $ in a short amount of time...granted it's miserable, but it's all in a concentrated time period.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I mean if you have nothing going for you why not join the force? Maybe I'll just go be a fireman.. But they get paid shit.


 see, this is how a lot of young men felt years ago.. back then a lot of people were faced with the choice of going to jail or join the military, but they have obviously tightened up on the regs since that time..

and why join the force out of bordem, probably the worst reason there is.. yah, getting shot at and shooting at others is probably a real rush at times, but it's just not worth dying for pretty much nothing imo.. 

what are we in the middle east for?? can you say oil?? or even poppy / heroin?? i mean, if that's really worth losing your life over, by all means..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 6, 2012)

How would I be making a politician money? I'm not saying I wouldn't be making him money, I'd just like to know how.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 6, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> see, this is how a lot of young men felt years ago.. back then a lot of people were faced with the choice of going to jail or join the military, but they have obviously tightened up on the regs since that time..
> 
> and why join the force out of bordem, probably the worst reason there is.. yah, getting shot at and shooting at others is probably a real rush at times, but it's just not worth dying for pretty much nothing imo..
> 
> what are we in the middle east for?? can you say oil?? or even poppy / heroin?? i mean, if that's really worth losing your life over, by all means..


It's not really boredom, more like giving your life something to live for. I'm asking if we're actually protecting people.. Can anybody answer that question with proof?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 6, 2012)

On a irrelevant note, tina fey is hot..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> How would I be making a politician money? I'm not saying I wouldn't be making him money, I'd just like to know how.


 have you ever heard of halliburton?? if not, check em out, and you will know what i mean.. and ffs, all wars are about making the person who started them money...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halliburton


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't you think america would be bombed if we didn't have a force?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> It's not really boredom, more like giving your life something to live for. I'm asking if we're actually protecting people.. Can anybody answer that question with proof?


 you seem like a nice kid heph, that's why i'm being so hard on you.. as for protecting people, do you really think having a war halfway across the world is protecting one us citizen whatsover??

of course it's not, war isn't about protecting people anymore, maybe back in ww1 and ww2 when hitler was killing millions of jews, but korea, vietnam, the gulf war, and any of the others since ww2 are pretty much pointless..

i was serious when i said wtf were we in vietnam for, i'm 40 years old, and i still couldn't give you a good answer for that shit, and how many american's died in vietnam?? idk, don't really know what else to say, i just hope if you're serious you give it some hard thought is all..
i'd hate to lose you..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Don't you think america would be bombed if we didn't have a force?


 well, i think everyone needs and army / navy / airforce / /marines to protect it's borders in case of an attack, of course we would be attacked if we didn't have anything to defend our borders with, but 99.9% of the time our soilders are off in some foreign land and not home protecting our borders..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 6, 2012)

I am giving it hard thought.. I've been thinking about it and wanted to see what you guys thought.. Now I'm kinda leaning away from the idea but still IDK. 

Another thing is I wouldn't be able to smoke pot.. That alone might make me drop the idea.. Thanks for your opinions bud .


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I am giving it hard thought.. I've been thinking about it and wanted to see what you guys thought.. Now I'm kinda leaning away from the idea but still IDK.
> 
> Another thing is I wouldn't be able to smoke pot.. That alone might make me drop the idea.. Thanks for your opinions bud .


 yah, i just don't like the idea of someone owning me for however years it is, and not being able to do as i please when i please, well fuck all that noise, lol.. hate to sound like a pothead druggy as i have quit drugs for extended periods of time over the years many times, but if i want to smoke or do this or that, i'm free to do so...


----------



## mike91sr (Jun 6, 2012)

Here's my take:

The things being done in Afghanistan and Iraq specifically aren't really doing anything to protest us RIGHT NOW persay. The problem is that if we were to allow the organizations there to thrive, we would eventually need protection. Say what you will about 9/11 conspiracies, attacks like that would become fairly commonplace were it not for our military's prowess. Radical Islam is not going away. Hatred for America, regardless of our foreign policy, will continue based on our consumerism based society. The origination of the Radical Islam movement was from a well educated average guy in Egypt who traveled to America only to be disgusted by it. Sidenote, coming back from deployments, I and many others have agreed with alot of the reasoning behind that hatred. The US is one hell of an ignorant and arrogant nation of entitlement. Seeing kids starving and dying of easily treated diseases/illnesses really makes you take a second look at all those people buying $300 shoes and just say 'wtf'. So while we're there to alleviate the threat from growing into an actual power, our main focus has to be, and is, convincing the nationals to not support and join those organizations. Which means we have to win them over by being good guys to them. That doesn't mean we have to be good guys to the selective few that are mostly out of their fucking minds.

Without us there, families have no protection from Al-Qaeda and the Taliban who threaten, kill, or tax to death anyone who isn't fighting with them. They'll also force farmers to grow opium instead of other crops, and then take all the final product without paying them(or at least not what they would have made by growing what they wanted to). They also pay about double what the Afghan National Army does, again along with the threats and violence. Obviously way more examples to be had, but you get the point. This stuff is very real. Even after occupying an area for years, we leave and the region falls back into radical hands. Some heads get cut off, a few women get raped, houses burned down, and then life under extremist government begins.

Now am I saying that we're completely perfect in protecting them and doing what we should? No. Watch Restrepo. That's what's mostly going on over there as far as tactics, though usually on a much less violent scale. We occupy an area and try to gain favor with the local elders (since they're all still organized into villages and tribes) so that the extremists can't gain foothold in their town. Without the support of the locals in at least some fashion whether it be intel, production, protection, or money, Al-Qaeda can't gain a foothold. And as much as it sucks, I think that without an American presence the 'sleeper cells', if you can call them that, would gain power back, instead of continuing to lose it. And while I don't agree with the politics that got us there in the first place(thanks WWII/Cold War politicians), I think that at least for now, our presence there is an unfortunate necessity, and the lesser of two evils. Unless our society is going to conform to what they want, which is for us to change our entire social and governmental structure, though not necessarily a religious conversion like bin Laden wanted, there will always be 'rebels' against us. This group just happens to have a lot more support than most.

Founder of Al-Qaeda has it about right:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/africaandindianocean/egypt/4736358/Al-Qaeda-founder-launches-fierce-attack-on-Osama-bin-Laden.html

All that said, I joined under the Bush administration planning to deploy, and still wouldn't change what I did given then chance. Like I said, I no longer agree with what got us there in the first place, but that doesn't mean that I don't support why we may HAVE to be there now. Idk, I've been kinda torn about this lately, and I'm still back and forth on where my overall support lies as far as our next necessary move(not that my opinion matters anymore, aside from at the polls). Either way, I'm definitely much better off personally than I would have been without joining. Got me across the country from home, away from all the bs holding me back, and I got my head on mostly straight and set myself up pretty well, using the benefits to pay for my school now.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 6, 2012)

If I was in the US I would never join the army because they just love starting shit with other countries. I did basic training here in Canada though, was a great experience, I didnt join the army after the course because getting up at 4:30 just isnt my thing lol. I think you automatically sign your life away if a world war happens though, I know Im gunna get drafted automatically if a WW3 happens.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;ncUSZ13T3pQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncUSZ13T3pQ[/video]


----------



## Ringsixty (Jun 6, 2012)

TogTokes said:


> Why are you asking someone on a Ganja forum for a dd214.. cop much? fucking pigs lol.
> 
> And you do not like someones opinion that knows wtf goes on? Then buzz off simple as that kiddo.


Because, your just a load mouth punk that doesn't know shit. DD214 is your Military service record. Bitch

So it just goes to show everyone that you form opinions with out having real life experience.

Spouting off shit about our Military. Sad kid.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 6, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> [video=youtube;ncUSZ13T3pQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncUSZ13T3pQ[/video]


He has some good points. I always ask people if they've ever seen a terrorist, I've never heard a yes. But wat does katt know? What if they are actually protecting us? 

So new subject.. Is the military actually protecting us?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> He has some good points. I always ask people if they've ever seen a terrorist, I've never heard a yes. But wat does katt know? What if they are actually protecting us?
> 
> So new subject.. Is the military actually protecting us?


The point is...

They shoulduna been talkin shit!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 6, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Bah I already said death doesn't matter lol. I mean at least I'd do something that would help somebody out.
> And the benefits are just awesome.
> 
> And everybody that joins comes out like a fucking beast lol.. They have such an amazing mental strength.. Their discipline is top notch.. And every girl likes a dude in uniform lol. So many hidden benefits too.
> ...


Fuck joining the military, Hep. You're a smart dude. Do you really want some fucktards screaming at you and telling you what to do and when to do it? Do P90X, cut back on the drugs and get into some martial arts. You'll have all you listed above, plus you get to keep all your body parts and avoid horrible nightmares for the rest of your life...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 7, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> On a irrelevant note, tina fey is hot..


Milfy goodness


----------



## budsmoker87 (Jun 7, 2012)

need something to do? get a job in the oilfield. You'll be put to the test physically and mentally, trust me



and then you'll take home $2,500 a WEEK. I don't know of any other field/profession that pays 6 figures without a college degree


----------



## zat (Jun 7, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> It's not really boredom, more like giving your life something to live for. I'm asking if we're actually protecting people.. Can anybody answer that question with proof?


If it's your soul's purpose you're looking for (meaning doing something w/your life that matters/speaks to you) then go out into the wilderness and listen. Even better, (depending on where you live), go on a Vision Quest. You sound like you're in a period of life where you're transitioning (graduated from high school or college for example). This ancient ceremony will help mark this transition and will help give you a focus on what's next.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 7, 2012)

Fuck yeah that sounds awesome. How hard is the work? I didn't think oilfield workers had to work THAT hard..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 7, 2012)

Damn I just looked into the oilfield work and it looks like my cup of tea. I want to go for offshore work though lol.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jun 7, 2012)

By joining the military you are agreeing to do evil! Join something good, like a band.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 7, 2012)

I personaly dont advocate joining them,but if it is your only option or you think it will make you happy try it.But once you are signed up,then you basicaly belong to them,I wont even go into why I wouldnt suggest joining them,because it would be strictly my opinion,like I said if it works for you do it all the way.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jun 7, 2012)

If you are looking for an escape, i think there are better ideas. The peace corps for example will give you more freedoms than that of the military, more opportunities to learn about other cultures instead of trying to replace them with our own. More opportunities to learn different skills and trades like construction, teaching and agriculture. And above all, you are helping and saving... not hindering and killing.

I would never go into the army, but this is because of the morals and values i hold on life and existence in general. 

I say, don't do it... if you are looking for freedom, you won't find it in the military.

But as i always say, to each their own.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Jun 7, 2012)

I felt like you were feeling and decided to go for it


i was unaware of the vigorous hours though...you can EXPECT to work 100 hours a week. 14 to 16 hour days leaves no room for anything else.


It's something most people can't do...and something VERY few people can do for an extended period of time. I just spent the last 6 months working on an in-land rig in North Dakota


Usually prior experience is required before working offshore or overseas. But then you're looking at better pay (140k/year for a rig hand offshores...overseas your wages aren't taxed) and a better schedule (2 weeks on/2 weeks off for any big rig, offshore OR inland)...the surface well rig I worked on (18-2,200 feet of drilling/casing) had a 2 weeks on/week off schedule rotating back and forth days/nights


----------



## PattyWagon (Jun 7, 2012)

I joined the Marine Corp straight outta high school in 2004. I was attached to the 2nd marines as a Humvee operator. All I did was maintain our vehicles and sit on a 50. Cal while outside the wire. Basic traing was the toughest most mentally challenging 13 weeks of my life. Was deployed to Iraq in 2005. War was spiritually degrading. Everyone is all about the violence, but you have to be or your coming home in a coffin. It's for the very few. The majority can never understand why we do it. But if the armed forces is for you it will change you to the man your meant to be. And usually they weed out those not suited for them. I fought for all the stoners and growers at home. Your right to preserve, protest and grow a magical plant I would die for.Semper FI


----------



## PattyWagon (Jun 7, 2012)

Many do not fear death. But are you willing to die? That's the question that must answered before hand.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 7, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> I felt like you were feeling and decided to go for it
> 
> 
> i was unaware of the vigorous hours though...you can EXPECT to work 100 hours a week. 14 to 16 hour days leaves no room for anything else.
> ...


If I absolutely bust my ass out there for a year and a half I can actually get myself my own house. That would be so kick ass to not have to do apartment living anymore. After that I really don't need much money so I can just spend the rest of my life selling a couple of ozs.. After that hell of a year out there, life would just be so fucking chill.
I'm 18 so I think of it as by the time I reach 19 I'll be ahead of the game. It's like I just don't exist for a little while then WHAM I'm right back in the real world as a baller.. Of course I'm probably just jumping the gun but this oilfield stuff seems awesome.

How is it though? Like where do you sleep? Are you allowed to explore the town you're staying in? Is sex available (straight sex btw lol.. and yeah I know that sounds weird but dammit I'm a male and I need to be able to hit on girls ha) Have you ever seen anybody die or get hurt badly out there? Is it relatively safe? Oh and I'm talking about offshore. Sorry for the questions, I'll toss you a rep .


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 7, 2012)

...... Would I be able to smoke pot out there? I guess that's a matter of where I get to sleep.. Do they drug test?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 7, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> What do you guys think about the army? Do you think they have a good or bad purpose? Nobody insult each other please.
> 
> I was thinking about joining them. Everybody that I've seen come back from the army are the happiest they have ever been. They have this newly built mental strength and not to mention how much more physically happy they are.
> 
> ...


Why would you fear death? Bullet through the head appears to be a fairly painless ordeal. If you're thinking about joining the army you should be thinking about joining under the notion that you will very possibly have your legs and arms blown off, nothing so kind as simply being killed outright. So if the notion of having limbs shot, blown, ripped, burnt off, crushed etc disturbs you, then it might not be the best career choice for you.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Jun 7, 2012)

heh you're not jumping the gun at all. I've travelled more than I ever have in my life in the past 6 months (companies gives me $500, auto-included in paychecks every week off) 


I've saved about half the money I'll need to buy a house in cash. That's exactly my plan...to go back home and buy a cheap 50, 60K fixer-upper and put 15-20k into it. I basically just don't want to borrow ANY money, FUCK decades of mortgage payments with interest. If I can buy the house in cash, good...i'll continue working at my own pace to save the dough to put work into it. 


I live in a man-camp provided by the company during my 2 weeks of work. It's a commercially-manufactured trailer with a few beds on each end. The oil boom has caused a very rapid influx of workers from around the country, which has driven up the cost of rent to $1,500/month in the city of Williston, ND. The man camp is free, so while it does suck, it's also ideal


The ratio of men to women in this town is about 30 to 1. You NEED to get out and travel. I've been in Vegas, my homestate of NH and am currently in AZ. I fly back to ND tomorrow, but then catch a plane Saturday to NH for a week (I'm currently on leave from the oilfield, taking a much-needed break)....which actually brings me to your next question...


Yes there is weed out here. The companies all have sign-on urine testing but each company tests differently (randoms, type of test, etc). Heavy equipment operators (only talking cranes/big rig drillers) are the only ppl who get follicle tests and still that's rare. 


I learned a few weeks ago that ND is NOT the state to get busted for pot in. A gram of weed/"ingestion of controlled substance" landed me a week in jail with a $500 bond and I haven't had my trial yet. Of course the cop/jail beaurocracy there is outrageous cuz they know oilfield workers have money (cuz we bust our fucking ASSES for it, filthy fucking leeching pigs)


Any other Q's? lol


----------



## budsmoker87 (Jun 7, 2012)

everybody fears death!


fear of death is why I do this...and achieve a THRILL from doing it

[video=youtube;XYe9Suf0jPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYe9Suf0jPI[/video]


----------



## drive (Jun 7, 2012)

the dog tag is enslavement man. and yeah Tina Fey is wicked hot. I was in the army and it pretty much sucked If I could go back in time I would do navy


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 7, 2012)

do they drug test?? are you fucking serious heph?? of course they fucking drug test m8... they have even started drug testing some members for rc's like jwh and shit now too..

just with questions like these, i feel that you have no clue as to what's involved by signing the dotted line, and therefore nowhere near ready for such a commitment imo.. i'm not either, so i'm not busting just your chops, lol..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 7, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> do they drug test?? are you fucking serious heph?? of course they fucking drug test m8... they have even started drug testing some members for rc's like jwh and shit now too..
> 
> just with questions like these, i feel that you have no clue as to what's involved by signing the dotted line, and therefore nowhere near ready for such a commitment imo.. i'm not either, so i'm not busting just your chops, lol..


You, sir, are indeed busting my chops lol. I was talking about the oilfield not that army. Or are you saying it's still a dumb question to ask that about the oilfield? If so, .


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 7, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> heh you're not jumping the gun at all. I've travelled more than I ever have in my life in the past 6 months (companies gives me $500, auto-included in paychecks every week off)
> 
> 
> I've saved about half the money I'll need to buy a house in cash. That's exactly my plan...to go back home and buy a cheap 50, 60K fixer-upper and put 15-20k into it. I basically just don't want to borrow ANY money, FUCK decades of mortgage payments with interest. If I can buy the house in cash, good...i'll continue working at my own pace to save the dough to put work into it.
> ...


Damn.. So when you're not working you're sleeping pretty much for the two weeks of work right? 

I think pot would be out of the picture. I mean where would I be able to smoke at if I'm bunking with a bunch of other dudes? ha. And do you just find random dealers or are you talking about weed cards?

Eh I feel like a fiend for having pot stand in the way of a bunch of cash lol. I'm just into the whole mentality of everything. I will work my ass off to the bone and be fine as long as I get to smoke a bowl later. But if I know I can't smoke for 6 months and I'm busting my ass, the work will feel twice as hard. But shit, the money is enough motivation lol.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 7, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> What do you guys think about the army? Do you think they have a good or bad purpose? Nobody insult each other please.
> 
> I was thinking about joining them. Everybody that I've seen come back from the army are the happiest they have ever been. They have this newly built mental strength and not to mention how much more physically happy they are.
> 
> ...


I'll give you my two cents worth. I was in the Army from 1971 to 1974. For me it was a great experience. When I got out I went to college and the GI bill paid for that. My oldest son joined the army in 2005 and got out in June, 2011. He did a tour in Iraq. For him it was a good experience.

It's like anything else in life, you get out of it what you put into it. It's not easy, but what is? You can't smoke dope in the army, they will boot your ass out for that. It beats flipping burgers or delivering pizzas. You will make some of the closest friends of your life while in the military. If you join the army or marine corps you might get sent to a place where other people are seriously trying to kill you. The navy and air force are a bit safer but even they are sometimes put in harm's way.

You will have to learn to bite your tongue and take orders and sometimes those orders will seem stupid, hell, sometimes those orders will actually be stupid.

If you are mentally defective when you go in, you will be mentally defective when you get out.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 7, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> heh you're not jumping the gun at all. I've travelled more than I ever have in my life in the past 6 months (companies gives me $500, auto-included in paychecks every week off)
> 
> 
> I've saved about half the money I'll need to buy a house in cash. That's exactly my plan...to go back home and buy a cheap 50, 60K fixer-upper and put 15-20k into it. I basically just don't want to borrow ANY money, FUCK decades of mortgage payments with interest. If I can buy the house in cash, good...i'll continue working at my own pace to save the dough to put work into it.
> ...


My son just went to work for MI Swaco. He just finished mud school and started work in Bakersfield on Tuesday. Seems like a pretty good job to me.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jun 8, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> have you ever heard of halliburton?? if not, check em out, and you will know what i mean.. and ffs, all wars are about making the person who started them money...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halliburton


Monsantos cousin, right?


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jun 8, 2012)

PattyWagon said:


> I joined the Marine Corp straight outta high school in 2004. I was attached to the 2nd marines as a Humvee operator. All I did was maintain our vehicles and sit on a 50. Cal while outside the wire. Basic traing was the toughest most mentally challenging 13 weeks of my life. Was deployed to Iraq in 2005. War was spiritually degrading. Everyone is all about the violence, but you have to be or your coming home in a coffin. It's for the very few. The majority can never understand why we do it. But if the armed forces is for you it will change you to the man your meant to be. And usually they weed out those not suited for them. I fought for all the stoners and growers at home. Your right to preserve, protest and grow a magical plant I would die for.Semper FI


I'm glad there are so few! When do we get to stop this retarded shit, neuter the violent! You didn't not protect me! I want my tax dollars to do something nice, lets scrap the Humvee's, scrap the weapons, and while the so called "violent few" are still overseas lets close the borders and enjoy knowing that some of the most violent and poorly educated Americans are not wasting there anger here! 

I know I sound harsh, but I don't condone murder! I don't support a system that does! If your not defending your life or someone else its murder! America is the one kicking in doors in someone else country! They are defending themselves, just as you would if it came to your house! But it not at your house, its thousands of miles and trillions of dollars away! THINK


----------



## drive (Jun 8, 2012)

PattyWagon said:


> I joined the Marine Corp straight outta high school in 2004. I was attached to the 2nd marines as a Humvee operator. All I did was maintain our vehicles and sit on a 50. Cal while outside the wire. Basic traing was the toughest most mentally challenging 13 weeks of my life. Was deployed to Iraq in 2005. War was spiritually degrading. Everyone is all about the violence, but you have to be or your coming home in a coffin. It's for the very few. The majority can never understand why we do it. But if the armed forces is for you it will change you to the man your meant to be. And usually they weed out those not suited for them. I fought for all the stoners and growers at home. Your right to preserve, protest and grow a magical plant I would die for.Semper FI


Thanx Patty


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 8, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> They are protecting us, if the war was not over there it would be over here.


No offense, but that's a line of bullshit right there.


----------



## dank smoker420 (Jun 8, 2012)

most of the "wars" fought are based on fabricated of false information. the iraq war was a complete lie. and as the government looks it seems like they could do it again. attacks in syria and iran and blamed on the government so the USA has leverage over them for invading them. most people would not want to fight for a war that is fabricated or one that only benefits one or a few top officials. there is no such thing as "war for peace" or "bombing for humanity" and that is what the wars are for now. why not live in peace? what is the point of harming other humans. you wouldnt want to be harmed so why harm others?


----------



## budsmoker87 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Monsantos cousin, right?



Uhh except one is involved in drilling/fracking/cementing oil wells....and the other is an agricultural giant that owns plant genes. I know these two companies are popular...even notorious...but why are they the only two companies that get this kinda rep? There are TONS of em


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 27, 2012)

Army, Marines, imo, bad idea. Straight cannon fodder. I was wondering today what kind of jobs they offer that don't require you to fight on the front lines, I know you can be a helicopter pilot with just a HS diploma.. 

Navy, Air Force, Coast Guard, great idea. Dudes aren't so much in direct action as they play a supporting role, especially the CG (which I'm currently highly considering myself). 

And I agree, most of them lead pretty fulfilling lives, but the ones in direct action seem to turn out much more fucked up than their counterparts in other branches.

Check this thread for examples of what marines and army personnel deal with;

https://www.rollitup.org/politics/566390-reality-war.html


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Dec 14, 2012)

personally i wouldn't do it.

i have a bone-headed relative that joined recently. they wanted to sign up to STRICTLY to "take advantage of the benefits and get their college education paid for" because they are foolish and blew a large inheritance on fun and games instead of their college education. had that money not been blown without caution they would NEVER have signed up.

I told them this: despite what you think the army does not recruit ppl...put them through basic training...then say "here..go to college..u went through basic training...we got u covered" if so then everyone would do it and the army wouldn't be winning any wars.

the recruiters sat in my living room (not talking to me obviously...but i was listening) and they swore up and down that if they signed up they wouldnt be sent to any foreign country or off to any war and all they have to do is finish their basic and then they can go to school and blah blah blah.

i told them (after the recruits left) that they were talking out of their ass....nope...didnt believe me...signed up anyways.


fast forward nearly a year later and they've been served with deployment papers to be sent off to Afghanistan. 


me: I F**KING TOLD U!

i dont support the army. i mean its great for those who WANT to do such things but for those who want to just go to school...its not fair that they tell them anything they wanna hear just so they can get their signature on the contract (ie. so the army "owns" you for x amount of yrs). 

thats why id never sign up. i dont trust them for sh*t and i dont wanna fight someone else's war. i dont.

id advise against signing up unless going to war gives you a hard on. 



i never gave any recruiters the time of day...paying for my own college...have my freedom (the army doesnt tell me where im going..when im sleeping...nor are they sending me somewhere to potentially be killed) and im much happier for it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 14, 2012)

For some people though, that's just not realistic. Circumstances don't permit it.. 

It's honestly, the only way to pay for higher education. 

I agree with you, the Marines or Army is probably a bad idea if you want to get an education as your first priority. The Navy, Air Force or Coast Guard is probably a good idea, or at least a better idea. Those branches require higher scores on the ASVAB though. 

Why didn't your relative choose one of those branches instead?


----------



## abandonconflict (Dec 14, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> For some people though, that's just not realistic. Circumstances don't permit it..
> 
> *It's honestly, the only way to pay for higher education.*
> 
> ...


You have options.

No matter what your priorities are now, your mind will change. You will change. 6 months after you join, you will be a different person, I promise.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 14, 2012)

Not really, unless you want to be stacked with debt after you graduate


----------



## greenswag (Dec 14, 2012)

Especially if you're like so many other kids coming out of high-school today. My cousins for example, their family makes just enough to not receive gov. help for college, but not enough to actually pay for it without the help, they are in the middle ground. Not to mention my one of the three cousins who decided college over military is coming out thousands in debt, and there is still no guarantee of a job to pay off that debt once he's out. Sadly I hear time and time again that trade school are becoming the way to go, they usually cost less and there's a semi decent chance of getting a job, it's still not a good chance, but it's a chance.

To the guy saying to shut off the boarders to our soldiers over seas for being so angry and stupid, I can only shake my head. Some of the most intelligent, greatest people I have ever met are vets from the marines, army etc. I scored a 90 on my asvab, I can do literally any job I want in the marines, I qualify for every one, and I qualify for almost every job in the other forces too except maybe something like nuclear engineering in the navy, but that doesn't interest me anyway. I also have a 3.6 GPA, volunteer etc. and have enlisted in the marines. But I'm just stupid and angry right? I agree completely with whats been said earlier and I've said the same to a lot of people thinking about joining. You can NOT join the army, airforce, national guard or marines solely for the GI bill or college help. They will fuck you every way they can and then some, you won't be able to go to college while your serving regardless of what they tell you. Every time my brother went to college while in the national guard, he would get 6 months to a year, and they would ship him over seas, it's damn near impossible. So far the only half way decent opportunity I know to go to college while serving, is after 4 years in the marines you can apply to enter a program that sets you on a 4 year non-deployable list, and you go to college during that time while doing a job in the states. 

I'll also touch on this subject. Even though many, including myself sometimes, feel we shouldn't be over there in the first place; when we are over there if we are not protecting US citizens, we are protecting the people who are suffering from the terrorist over there. During my brothers tours he helped countless civilians while fighting off insurgents. Even though at times you can say we are not directly helping the US citizens, we ARE helping Iraqi and afghani civilians and I don't see why they would have any less of a right to live in peace as a US citizen would. They deserve the help, possibly even more than some of the piece of shits who live over here and take everything for granted. It's an honorable thing to join the forces, but it is a very serious commitment. You sign, they own you. I can't remember what the one marine poster said but it goes for all branches, it was something like "We don't take applications, only commitments." you need to look at it as a life changing decision, rather than a quick job. Yes I read all the pages and see he's looking at the oil fields but I just though I would give my two cents in case anyone reads in the future.


----------



## abandonconflict (Dec 14, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Not really, unless you want to be stacked with debt after you graduate


If you want to join, just say you want to join. 

You don't have to get student loans, you could just work and go to school. If you convince yourself that you are forced by circumstances to join, you are one of the people who will have trouble adjusting back after you get out.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 14, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> If you want to join, just say you want to join.
> 
> You don't have to get student loans, you could just work and go to school. If you convince yourself that you are forced by circumstances to join, you are one of the people who will have trouble adjusting back after you get out.


I don't really _want_ to join, I want to get an education and advance through life and not have to worry about job security or barely skating by on minimum wage. If I won the lottery, I wouldn't join. If someone paid for it, I wouldn't join. 

Someone in my circumstances would undoubtedly have to take out student loans to pay for it. I wouldn't be able to afford it, not even community college for an associates degree, working full time. I used to work 1 full time job and 1 part time job at the same time and I _still_ couldn't afford it, that's without even considering the extra time I was working that I wouldn't be able to put towards actually going to school. 

I'm not sure how old you are, but my generation and the generations that come after it got shafted when it comes to higher education. It's simply too expensive and unrealistic to be able to afford it while maintaining basic living needs. It might be different for people living in different areas, but in California, it's a fucked up situation. 

Joining the military is a complete 180 in that regard. School, medical, dental, vision, all 100% paid for, housing, food, goods, massive discounts, decent pay, pension, a requirement to keep in shape and keep healthy.. Like I said, the Marines or Army is probably not the best option for someone like me, but the other branches could be a great opportunity for people who otherwise wouldn't have it.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 14, 2012)

If you don't even really understand - I mean truly, at a really deep level - what it is you might potentially be fighting for, signing up is a really foolish thing to do. Your first post indicated you do not understand. 

Ultimately they are all highly immoral wars. Almost every war is. 

It's a racket where some people make gigantic amounts of money and a lot of other far less fortunate die for it.

Check out Smedley Butlers book called 'War is a Racket'.

http://ia700400.us.archive.org/26/items/War_Is_A_Racket/WarIsARacket.htm

It's got some excerpts worth reading. Considering the guy is basically a hero and was a high ranking officer, he's worth hearing out. 

You can find all the same kind of immoral behavior today.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 14, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I don't really _want_ to join, I want to get an education and advance through life and not have to worry about job security or barely skating by on minimum wage. If I won the lottery, I wouldn't join. If someone paid for it, I wouldn't join.
> 
> Someone in my circumstances would undoubtedly have to take out student loans to pay for it. I wouldn't be able to afford it, not even community college for an associates degree, working full time. I used to work 1 full time job and 1 part time job at the same time and I _still_ couldn't afford it, that's without even considering the extra time I was working that I wouldn't be able to put towards actually going to school.
> 
> ...


You're on a cannabis growing forum.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 14, 2012)

greenswag said:


> Especially if you're like so many other kids coming out of high-school today. My cousins for example, their family makes just enough to not receive gov. help for college, but not enough to actually pay for it without the help, they are in the middle ground. Not to mention my one of the three cousins who decided college over military is coming out thousands in debt, and there is still no guarantee of a job to pay off that debt once he's out. Sadly I hear time and time again that trade school are becoming the way to go, they usually cost less and there's a semi decent chance of getting a job, it's still not a good chance, but it's a chance.
> 
> To the guy saying to shut off the boarders to our soldiers over seas for being so angry and stupid, I can only shake my head. Some of the most intelligent, greatest people I have ever met are vets from the marines, army etc. I scored a 90 on my asvab, I can do literally any job I want in the marines, I qualify for every one, and I qualify for almost every job in the other forces too except maybe something like nuclear engineering in the navy, but that doesn't interest me anyway. I also have a 3.6 GPA, volunteer etc. and have enlisted in the marines. But I'm just stupid and angry right? I agree completely with whats been said earlier and I've said the same to a lot of people thinking about joining. You can NOT join the army, airforce, national guard or marines solely for the GI bill or college help. They will fuck you every way they can and then some, you won't be able to go to college while your serving regardless of what they tell you. Every time my brother went to college while in the national guard, he would get 6 months to a year, and they would ship him over seas, it's damn near impossible. So far the only half way decent opportunity I know to go to college while serving, is after 4 years in the marines you can apply to enter a program that sets you on a 4 year non-deployable list, and you go to college during that time while doing a job in the states.
> 
> I'll also touch on this subject. Even though many, including myself sometimes, feel we shouldn't be over there in the first place; when we are over there if we are not protecting US citizens, we are protecting the people who are suffering from the terrorist over there. During my brothers tours he helped countless civilians while fighting off insurgents. Even though at times you can say we are not directly helping the US citizens, we ARE helping Iraqi and afghani civilians and I don't see why they would have any less of a right to live in peace as a US citizen would. They deserve the help, possibly even more than some of the piece of shits who live over here and take everything for granted. It's an honorable thing to join the forces, but it is a very serious commitment. You sign, they own you. I can't remember what the one marine poster said but it goes for all branches, it was something like "We don't take applications, only commitments." you need to look at it as a life changing decision, rather than a quick job. Yes I read all the pages and see he's looking at the oil fields but I just though I would give my two cents in case anyone reads in the future.


Sadly trade schools are the way to go? Tradesmen literally built everything around you, can make huge dollars, can often work independently (ie: you're the boss) and are always going to be in demand on some level (the specific trades might shift a bit). 

What's sad is the attitude many have about this kind of work IMO. Farming is the same deal. Farming is hard ass work, but it's vitally important for survival.

Did you ever consider that perhaps the people you are "protecting" over there are being shot at because you're sitting beside them "protecting" them?


----------



## greenswag (Dec 15, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Sadly trade schools are the way to go? Tradesmen literally built everything around you, can make huge dollars, can often work independently (ie: you're the boss) and are always going to be in demand on some level (the specific trades might shift a bit).
> 
> What's sad is the attitude many have about this kind of work IMO. Farming is the same deal. Farming is hard ass work, but it's vitally important for survival.
> 
> Did you ever consider that perhaps the people you are "protecting" over there are being shot at because you're sitting beside them "protecting" them?



I live in the boons, everyone around me is either a tradesmen or farmer with other jobs being an exception. I know theres fantastic money in it and it also helps later because you can do things without paying others, I know the importance and benefits of it, but not everyone wants to be a tradesmen and there are other jobs out there that need to be filled which require 4 years and up of college to do. That's why I brought it up, trust me I'm not talking down on the trade schools, I plan on going to MMI (motorcycle mechanics institute) when I'm done with the marines.

Good point, I agree, but you know that isn't always the case as has been said earlier in the thread. I also started out by saying that I too sometimes feel we shouldn't even be there.

edit: Christmas colors


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Dec 15, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> *For some people though, that's just not realistic. Circumstances don't permit it..
> 
> It's honestly, the only way to pay for higher education. *
> 
> ...


the person im referring to had enough cash to pay for majority if not all the schooling they needed.

the problem was they were an idiot and blew it all on fun and games like a fool. 


i still dont see how they thought the army would just put them thru basic then pay for their school and say "thanks a lot...here you go. have a nice life" 

i tried explaining thats not how it works...thats how they are now going to be in afghanistan. 

i told them: if u woulda believed me you wouldnt feel so lied to now that ur being shipped off to a 3rd world shit hole


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 15, 2012)

themanwiththeplan said:


> the person im referring to had enough cash to pay for majority if not all the schooling they needed.
> 
> the problem was they were an idiot and blew it all on fun and games like a fool.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that sucks, man.. 

What job did he select int he Army? 

They're toning it down in Afghanistan right now, I believe we're out some time in 2014 so he might get lucky and only have to do one tour, then maybe focus on his education.

But you're right, that was a big mistake to waste his money on other things if he'd planned on going to college. Hopefully he learns something from it.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 16, 2012)

Peace corps.. Fuck them. Why do I have to go to college to help people?


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Dec 16, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah, that sucks, man..
> 
> What job did he select int he Army?
> 
> ...


they didnt pick their job. it was given to them. they will repair firearms (tanks even). so that means they will be right down in the shit fixing broken firearms/tanks etc.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 16, 2012)

Why didn't he pick his job?


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Dec 17, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why didn't he pick his job?


didnt get the choice. it was chosen for them based on what they thought would be the best job for them.

thats why i could never join any branch of the military: you dont have control over your own life for the length of your contract. to me thats not worth the benefits you get. what if they get you killed making ur life decisions?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 17, 2012)

You get some kind of say, if what you want isn't available they'll usually give you a list of jobs that are to pick from

I wouldn't join either if that was the case


----------



## shagratt (Jan 1, 2013)

fuck the government... FUCK THE ARMY. they disregard people that smoke pot as people, nuff said... why even ASK???


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 1, 2013)

shagratt said:


> fuck the government... FUCK THE ARMY. they disregard people that smoke pot as people, nuff said... why even ASK???


I'd LOVE to join and put my life on the line.. For a good cause. But we're not fighting for anything worth lives of fathers, mothers, borthers, sisters.. etc.. 

But believe me, I'd join in a heart beat if we were put out to end another holocaust type of BS.


----------



## ptg701 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Does anybody here have any real knowledge of the war movements?


The basic War Movements are:

Walk, run, duck, dodge, and fall.


----------



## cancer survivor (Jan 17, 2013)

join the Marine corp. i did it was a great experiance, i got to go all over the world meet intresting and wonderfull people and KILL them. it worked out good for me and i get free health care from the va. peace


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 17, 2013)

cancer survivor said:


> join the Marine corp. i did it was a great experiance, i got to go all over the world meet intresting and wonderfull people and KILL them. it worked out good for me and i get free health care from the va. peace


Sounds awesome!

/sarcasm

"Got to... KILL them"

As if it's a privilege..


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 17, 2013)

pick your job...lol....sure , you can sign up with your high school buddies and all be there working together...they have used this 1 since vietnam, at least. i wouldn,t spit for our government! fuck the military and our government.


----------



## sunni (Jan 17, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Like I said, death doesn't really matter. We all die someday so eh..
> 
> I don't know much about the military so I'm not sure if they are protecting us or not. Anybody know if the war is worth fighting? And it's not that it floats my boat, I just need something to do.


i understand youve been having a rough time lately but going full well knowing you have a chance of death at any time is a stupid reason personally army is horrible why would you want to go kill people? war is horrible, dont let those government ads fool you about joining the "good fight" and how you will see the world, and get an education, ect ect its not sunshine and rainbows


----------



## Dr Kynes (Jan 17, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> What do you guys think about the army? Do you think they have a good or bad purpose? Nobody insult each other please.
> 
> I was thinking about joining them. Everybody that I've seen come back from the army are the happiest they have ever been. They have this newly built mental strength and not to mention how much more physically happy they are.
> 
> ...


if you plan to serve as an infantryman, join the marines, youll get better training, and your bros wont leave you behind. 

if you want training in a skill for later life, NAVY. try to get into aircraft traffic control or aircraft service. construction battallions and electronic engineering are also good. 

the army and air force dont give the enlistedmen much in the way of career training, since most of their maintenance and whatnot is contracted out to civilians these days.


----------



## kpmarine (Jan 18, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> if you plan to serve as an infantryman, join the marines, youll get better training, and your bros wont leave you behind.
> 
> if you want training in a skill for later life, NAVY. try to get into aircraft traffic control or aircraft service. construction battallions and electronic engineering are also good.
> 
> the army and air force dont give the enlistedmen much in the way of career training, since most of their maintenance and whatnot is contracted out to civilians these days.


If you want to blow shit up, get a cool uniform, and be part of a brotherhood that persists long after you get your dd-214; join the Marines.

If you want to get a good job after you get out; join the Navy.

If you want to meet Marines and tell them &#8220;Man, I almost joined the Marine Corps once.&#8221;, join the Army. 

That pretty much covers it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 18, 2013)

I was under the impression the Air Force has pretty decent civilian opportunities after you're out, too

The Marines and Army do most of the grunt work, so most likely less jobs apply to the civilian world

The Navy and Air Force are your best bet towards gainful employment once your service is up, am I wrong?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> i understand youve been having a rough time lately but going full well knowing you have a chance of death at any time is a stupid reason personally army is horrible why would you want to go kill people? war is horrible, dont let those government ads fool you about joining the "good fight" and how you will see the world, and get an education, ect ect its not sunshine and rainbows


LOL, it's not the government ads that get me. Believe me, I've had people try to recruit me. They buy you shit, take you out to eat, send you texts. I just used them for food haha. 

And it is dumb to join, I agree. That's why I said I WOULD love to join if we were fighting for a good cause. But we're not. So I'm not gonna join. Unless..... there's a good reason.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 18, 2013)

"Everybody thinks they're gonna get a chance to punch some Nazi in the face in Normandy, but those days are over. They're long gone." -_Burnett (Behind Enemy Lines)_

I agree with you


----------

